# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه تربیت دبیرشهیدرجایی

## mohammadradmehr

سلام دوستان
درمورد دانشگاه تربیت دبیرشهیدرجایی هرکس اطلاعاتی داره قراربده
وضعیت استخدامش؟؟

حقوق؟؟؟؟؟

آینده شغلی؟؟؟؟

خوابگاه داره؟؟؟؟

رتبه موردنیازبرای قبولی؟؟؟؟؟؟

تفاوت با دانشگاه فرهنگیان؟؟؟

وخلاصه هرمطلبی که میدونید

باتشکر

----------


## mohammadradmehr

کسی نیست؟؟؟

----------


## pishy

تو دفترچه نوشته شده
اگه از اون رشته ها که تعهد استخدام دارن انتخاب کنین از هر نظر تامین هستین تو دانشگاه ( حقوق ومزایا)
ولی رشته های آزاد نه

----------


## artim

> تو دفترچه نوشته شده
> اگه از اون رشته ها که تعهد استخدام دارن انتخاب کنین از هر نظر تامین هستین تو دانشگاه ( حقوق ومزایا)
> ولی رشته های آزاد نه


مثل سابق دیگه از بدو ورد حقوق نمیدن تا درست تموم نشه

----------


## pishy

> مثل سابق دیگه از بدو ورد حقوق نمیدن تا درست تموم نشه



بله برای رشته های آزاد اینطوره
ولی با تعهدا از بدو ورود 
البته چند ماه اول رو نزدیک عید یه جا پرداخت میکنن

----------


## mohammadradmehr

تشکردوستانفقط این یکی رو جواب بدین دیگهokخوابگاه هم میده؟

----------


## -ava-

> تشکردوستانفقط این یکی رو جواب بدین دیگهokخوابگاه هم میده؟


دانشگاه رجایی تعهد میگیره واسه خدمت اموزش وپرورش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (117): 
فرق میکنه با دانشگته فرهنگیان؟ :Yahoo (117): 
خواهشاکامل توضیح بدید :Yahoo (21): 
صفحه ی124 قسمت تذکراتاوالاش گفتخ تعهدمیگیرن اگه مصاحبه رو قبول شدی ولی اخراش یچیز دیگه گفته :Yahoo (2):

----------


## amin278

*یک سوال موقع انتخاب رشته 4000 تومن رو باید واریز کنیم؟؟؟*

----------


## AMIN.VAFA

سلام.به نظر من بهترین دانشگاه ایران همین دانشگاهه.تو دفترچه که نگا کنی ننوشته دبیریِ فلان،بلکه نوشته مهندسی.شما ابتدا واحد های مهندسی رو پاس میکنید وبعد چند ترم دبیری رو.بهترین رشته هم مهندسی برقه.علاوه بر دبیر فنی برق شدن،مهندس برق هم میشی وعلاوه بر اینها اگه توی شهری که تدریس خواهی کرد،اموزش و پرورش دبیر شیمی و فیزیک کم داشته باشه میتونید این درسهارو هم تدریس کنید(و یا حتی در مدارس غیر دولتی).خودم که امسال اولویت اول بود ولی انگار خدا راضی نبود.شاید تا اخر عمر حسرتشو بخورم.به نظرم بازم پرس و جو کن.موفق باشی. :Yahoo (1):

----------


## محمد3568

> تشکردوستانفقط این یکی رو جواب بدین دیگهokخوابگاه هم میده؟


نه خوابگاه کلا نداره تو دفترچه نوشته هیچ فضای خوابگاهی نداره

----------


## mohammadradmehr

تشکر

----------


## -ava-

عاغا یکی جواب بده...اگه مصاحبهرو قبول بشیم واسه رجایی تعهد میگیییرن  که یالمون از کار راحت باشه یا نه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## AMIN.VAFA

البته بعضی دانشگاه ها نوشته خوابگاه ندارن ولی به بعضی ها میدن.نمونش خواهر خودم.دانشگاه علوم بهزیستی و توانبخشی زد که تو دفترچه گفته بودن فاقد امکانات خوابگاهی.اما بعد از قبولی و ثبت نام خوابگاه دادن بهشون به اصطلاح(هلو)

----------

